# Blue Tongue with skin issues



## outbackstorm (Nov 7, 2012)

My friend just text me some photos of her blue tongue lizards. They have a problem with the scales, you can see in the pictures, it is dry and scabby normally and then raw after the lizard shed its skin. I know the lizard went to a vet (however due to isolation was not a herp vet) who identified it as a fungal and prescribed a wash.
I don't think the conditions would be humid enough to sustain a fungal condition (though I could be wrong) was just wondering if anyone else had had similar looking things happen to their lizards?
The lizard is kept on a newspaper substrate.




The photos are pretty crap but hopefully you can see what is going on clear enough. If there are questions about husbandry, let me know and I can find out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 7, 2012)

It looks like some form of scale rot, maybe caused by an injury such as a burn, I would be applying betadine on the affected area and are you supplying proper UVA and B light as that can greatly help recovery.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

Any chance of a pic of their enclosures to see the setup there?


----------



## outbackstorm (Nov 7, 2012)

I can rule out burn induced secondary problem as the light has a cage over it. I don't believe uv is supplied but i will check and I will get a picture of the enclosure tomorrow, thanks for your help so far. I will tell her to start putting Betadine on anyway. Thanks for your help so far.


----------

